# High Megapixel EOS on the Way as Mentioned by Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p>The first confirmation directly from Canon about a high megapixel camera has appeared in an interview with DC Watch. The interview was about the two latest ultra wide zoom lenses, the EF-S 10-18 f/4.5-5.6 IS STM and the EF 16-35 f/4L IS and what went into designing them.</p>
<p><em><strong>Google Translated from interview:</strong> “I to higher pixel unnecessarily is the opposite, but there is also a feeling if there is a high-performance lens that matches the number of pixels (pixel pitch), to want to take a look at the descriptive power of the true. By super-wide-angle zoom image quality is good came out to the periphery, and we look forward to the advent of high-resolution model of the EOS.”</em></p>
<p>We were told previously that there would be 3 EOS cameras in 2014, and so far we have seen just one, the Rebel T5. There was also the white Rebel SL1 (i dont count this as a new camera). The next one will be the follow-up to the EOS 7D and the third one is still a mystery. It could be something as simple as a new Rebel, or perhaps something far more interesting.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdc.watch.impress.co.jp%2Fdocs%2Fnews%2Finterview_dcm%2F20140722_658853.html&sandbox=1" target="_blank">Read the entire interview</a></strong></p>
<p>Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS: <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K8942SO/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00K8942SO&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=6AVWEQKBYJ7TXPHU" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1051475-USA/canon_9518b002_ef_16_35mm_f_4l_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | Canon EF-S 10-18 f/4.5-5.6 IS STM: <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K899B9Y/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00K899B9Y&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=SYUOCVQGBCUI2BEC" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1051476-USA/canon_9519b002_ef_s_10_18mm_f_4_5_5_6_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></p>
<p>via [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2014)

Fine...but _which lens was he talking about_? Perhaps the 'high resolution EOS' will be APS-C...


----------



## IsaacImage (Jul 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fine...but _which lens was he talking about_? Perhaps the 'high resolution EOS' will be APS-C...



Hopefully the upcoming 14-24


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2014)

WOW! for high resolution sensors! Pixel pitch!

Keep in mind that *IF* the 7D2 comes with a 24Mpixel sensor, that's the same density as 61.4Mpixels on FF.... Odds are, that's your high resolution sensor......

I would not get to excited about this meaning a high megapixel FF camera is imminent


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 23, 2014)

Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...

I note the comment that the 16-35 mk2 was good for APS-H ;-)

The multiple aspheric lens surfaces allow them to ease some of the compromise between reducing distortion and field flatness. The two front lens elements make quite a significant contribution to this and will likely be seen again in new ultra wide zoom designs.

I still want a TS-E14 though ;-)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 23, 2014)

replacement of canon eos700d is long over due. I reckon Canon might announce that at photokina since they already have missed the usual feb-april release.


----------



## rs (Jul 23, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...
> 
> I note the comment that the 16-35 mk2 was good for APS-H ;-)
> 
> ...



If the coverage of the TS-E17 is anything to go by, a TS-E14 with any notable shift would be somewhere between huge, expensive and impossible.

Take a look at this to see the effective angle of view of the imaging circle of the TS-E17 compared to a traditional rectilinear 14mm lens (panoramic comparison, near the bottom of the page):

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-TS-E-17mm-f-4-L-Tilt-Shift-Lens-Review.aspx

No scientific fact here, but I'd estimate a TS-E14 with similar levels of shift as the 17 to project an imaging circle with an angle of view something equivalent to a 10mm rectilinear FF lens.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 23, 2014)

rs said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Yes, I have both the TS-E17 and EF14 mk2 

Impossible - I doubt it. Huge and expensive - that's fine by me ;-)

If it makes it more likely then TS-E15 at a push... ;-)


----------



## unfocused (Jul 23, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...



You are a better man than me. 

I did find this very interesting and would be curious how others read this comment:

_"Because, there are survey results 4-5% of customers who bought the kit lens is that it does not use only kit lens. I think you want to know by all means do not yet know the fun of single-lens reflex Although I kindly SLR debut with much effort, that it is possible to lens replacement is a waste, a new world of expression which spread lens exchange."_

Does this mean that only 4-5% of buyers purchase a second lens? Having followed Canon's various announcements over the years as they hit milestones in camera and lens production, it is obvious that most people never go beyond a kit lens, but a 95% rate seems remarkably high to me. 

If true, I think it could help explain why mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras are not doing that well and it makes me wonder if the future of mirrorless isn't in fixed lens bodies. 

Anyone able to contribute a better translation/interpretation?


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 23, 2014)

rs said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking.

The diagonal angle of view (AOV) for the 14mm f/2.8 is 114°
The AOV for the 17mm TS-E (unshifted) is 104°
The AOV for the 17mm TS-E (fully shifted and merged) is 126°
The AOV for the Sigma 12-24mm at 12mm is 122° 
A 14mm TS-E (fully shifted and merged) would be 135°


A 14mm TS-E lens would be equivalent to 9.04mm FF lens (or 5.7mm APS-C lens).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 23, 2014)

A shifted 17 gives the fov of an 11.5mm lens. A mythical 14mm TS-E lens would give a shifted fov of a 9.5mm lens.


----------



## traveller (Jul 23, 2014)

This sort of machine translated verbal diarrhoea could mean anything; anyone speak Japanese?


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2014)

traveller said:


> This sort of machine translated verbal diarrhoea could mean anything; anyone speak Japanese?



Aye, this was my thought. I'm honestly not sure if the interviewee is saying there will be a high resolution sensor, or won't be a high resolution sensor. It sounded more like he was saying the peripheral resolution of wide angle lenses has been improved, thus finally being able to take advantage of "existing" (??) higher resolution sensors. It seemed only an afterthought that he was "looking forward to the advent of a higher resolution EOS.", but that is not a confirmation that one is coming.


----------



## zim (Jul 23, 2014)

traveller said:


> machine translated verbal diarrhoea



;D ;D ;D


----------



## sdsr (Jul 23, 2014)

Lots of people around here "look forward to the advent of high-resolution model of the EOS" too. In the (perhaps unlikely) event that's an accurate translation, I'm not sure it follows from that comment that a high resolution camera is "on the way," a phrase that suggests a degree of imminence rather than a vague prediction of something that might happen in a year or three.


----------



## Woody (Jul 23, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We were told previously that there would be 3 EOS cameras in 2014, and so far we have seen just one, the white Rebel SL1 (if this counts as a new camera).



I won't count the white SL1 as a new EOS camera.


----------



## zim (Jul 23, 2014)

unfocused said:


> _Because, there are survey results 4-5% of customers who bought the kit lens is that it does not use only kit lens._



Would indeed be interesting to see an accurate translation of this. Do 5% never buy another lens? If so that is an amazing stst


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 23, 2014)

unfocused said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...
> ...



Just a 'bit more' readable - the patent ones from Egami are usually really bad ;-)


----------



## H (Jul 23, 2014)

According to the Japanese native page, the canon person does not say the comment. It is just an opinion of the interviewer.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 23, 2014)

I spent about an hour and a couple cups of coffee slogging through the translation rather slowly. I too came away with the impression that the large diameter 2-sided aspherical element is a major innovation in the 16-35 IS. The question I have is - can an even larger diameter element like this be manufactured? If so this "might" bring hope for a shorter focal length TS lens or a new and improved 16-35 2.8, etc. I believe most aspherical elements are now molded - the molding equipment may only be able to mold up to certain diameters or curvatures.


----------



## henrywang (Jul 23, 2014)

Woody said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We were told previously that there would be 3 EOS cameras in 2014, and so far we have seen just one, the white Rebel SL1 (if this counts as a new camera).
> ...



Are we not counting the 1200D as an EOS camera? ???


----------



## nonac (Jul 23, 2014)

zim said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > _Because, there are survey results 4-5% of customers who bought the kit lens is that it does not use only kit lens._
> ...



I could believe that easily 4-5% never buy another lens. I know people with DSLRs that bought a kit and are just fine with their kit zoom. They take pictures only once in a while such as on a trip or at some big event. It just depends on how much they get into photography.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 23, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > keithcooper said:
> ...



Is stitching not doable for your application? The TS-E17 is the widest rectilinear lens available for EF mount, it's just that you can't capture the entire image circle all at once. If you shift it all around, you can create a very, very wide (around 10mm equivalent, IIRC) panorama all without moving the lens, just the camera behind it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2014)

nonac said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I sincerely doubt it means 4-5% _don't_ buy lens(es) beyond the kit. The lens + body sales milestones (100M lenses, 70M bodies) aren't consistent with that interpretation.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 23, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Does this mean that only 4-5% of buyers purchase a second lens? Having followed Canon's various announcements over the years as they hit milestones in camera and lens production, it is obvious that most people never go beyond a kit lens, but a 95% rate seems remarkably high to me.



I wouldn't be too surprised.

My grandpa used to develop and print his own B&W photos, and he had only three primes (35mm, 50mm, and 135mm). Two of my cousins bought a rebel with two lenses in the kit (18-55mm + 55-250mm), and I'll bet hell will freeze before either buys another lens.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 23, 2014)

Oooooooo it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



I agree. I thought it was more like 5% _do_ buy lenses beyond the kit lens.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fine...but _which lens was he talking about_? Perhaps the 'high resolution EOS' will be APS-C...



Well the guy was just talking about using adapted lenses on A7R instead of a 5D3 to get higher density and then the Canon guy came back with his statement so I think it implies 95% that he was referring to FF (and 99% once you consider that 18MP is already pretty high density for APS-C and already out there).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 23, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...



Hah, I love how the very first translated word was along the lines of "things to make you worried about these 2 new lenses: they have IS, high quality imaging, light weight. "

And it got worse from there .


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



Perhaps, you have bought 30M lenses so the rest of the world has only one per camera. Or, perhaps 5% of 70M (3.5 M) have 30M lenses, ~9 per camera, whereas the remaining 95% have only one each.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 23, 2014)

nonac said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



wouldn't the is does NOT only use the kit lens, imply the opposite though?


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...
> 
> I note the comment that the 16-35 mk2 was good for APS-H ;-)
> 
> ...



Actually, I was going to ask someone to translate the translation. 

I have often made the assertion on DPR that the 16-35 II was designed for APS-H because 1.) it was introduced alongside the 1D III and 2.) the edge/corner performance obviously was not up to FF standards MP counts of the time period notwithstanding. Of course, I was criticized for this viewpoint (which I still hold). It looked to me like the interviewer made the reference to APS-H but the interviewees did not touch on the reference.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 23, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...


I also find this confusing, but read somewhere (trying to find the source) that 80-90% of DSLR owners (that would be Rebels & their Nikon ilk) never remove their kit lens. Alan's math makes sense in that regard, plus, not every SLR or DSLR owner throws away their body after two years. People have bought my old bodies, and I bet many of them still own them.


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



Unless those 4-5% are each buying multiple lenses. I mean, personally, I have purchased five different lenses than the 18-55mm lens that came with my original 450D kit. I know I'm not even remotely close to a "lens collector", as many people are. 

Another thing I'd bet is, Canon only accounts for new lenses other than the kit bought. I am quite certain that more than 5% of DSLR buyers also buy other lenses, but I think there is a very significant market for used lenses. I'd be willing to bet that at least 30% of Canon DSLR owners buy another lens, and the majority of them buy one used.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2014)

One thing that I did get out of the interview is that AF accuracy of the 16-35mm f/4L is going to be better. Having worked on quite a few lenses, the internal sensor for position of the lens elements that is used in AF is a weak point.

Sasaki: is exactly right. Especially the ultra wide-angle zoom also point bring quality design value as Group 1 role, firmly keep the accuracy here. Also is designed to improve the mechanism to hold the optics, even very slight wobble-focus lens and pay attention very stable optical performance to get the total consideration.

* As well as giving care to the lens position detection accuracy.* The to improve little by little such innovation and improvement is a story which is very sober, but that has led to total quality improvement.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 23, 2014)

jrista said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



Used Market - I was wondering if those #'s were in there at all. Yeah person to person sales wouldn't be able to be tracked, but, used sales from Canon direct (refurbs) and from major distributors like B&H could quite easily be tracked so do those sales get factored in to this equation, or does it only count for NEW lenses?

And yeah, I could see this equation playing out pretty on target - 95% have only one lens... the remaining 4.999% has between 2-10 lenses!....lol... .0000000001% has more than 10 or crazy expensive super tele's


----------



## SwampYankee (Jul 23, 2014)

no news here: "we look forward to the advent of high-resolution model of the EOS". We are all looking forward to that. This poor guy works for Canon and he is looking forward to the same thing we are. I'm looking forward to Christmas too. The only difference is I know Christmas is coming.....this year.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 23, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> no news here: "we look forward to the advent of high-resolution model of the EOS". We are all looking forward to that. This poor guy works for Canon and he is looking forward to the same thing we are. I'm looking forward to Christmas too. The only difference is I know Christmas is coming.....this year.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2014)

jrista said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



Perhaps we're talking at cross purposes? The statement that, "...easily 4-5% never buy another lens," is what I doubt. The converse is that 95-96% *do* by additional lenses...that seems rather unlikely.


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Used Market - I was wondering if those #'s were in there at all. Yeah person to person sales wouldn't be able to be tracked, but, used sales from Canon direct (refurbs) and from major distributors like B&H could quite easily be tracked so do those sales get factored in to this equation, or does it only count for NEW lenses?



I am pretty sure Canon only tracks new lens sales. I think it would be perceived as misleading if they were counting secondary sales of lenses they had already manufactured.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought this was the year of the Lens.


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Perhaps we're talking at cross purposes? The statement that, "...easily 4-5% never buy another lens," is what I doubt. The converse is that 95-96% *do* by additional lenses...that seems rather unlikely.



Yeah, I agree, hard to imagine that 95-96% of people buy additional NEW lenses. I think that as many as 30% of Canon DSLR owners probably buy at least one other lens, many of which would be used. I find it plausible that only 4-5% of Canon DSLR owners buy many new lenses from Canon, as that could easily account for the 30M lens differential between 70M DSLRs sold and 100M lenses sold.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2014)

100M lenses sold.... 70M cameras sold.

If it were only 4-5 percent that didn't but a second lens, (95-96 percent did), then with 70 million cameras sold the number of lenses sold would be 137.2 million lenses, and that's with the very doubtful scenario that NOBODY bought 3 or more lenses.

On the other hand, I remember reading somewhere that about 30 percent of kits sold had two lenses. If that's true then 70M cameras sold means 91M lenses. If 5 percent of those people buy just 1 extra lens, that's another 3.5 million lenses... or 94.5 million lenses. if those 5 percent of Canon users average 2.6 lenses each, then that gives us the 100M lenses sold number.

I think that the interpretation of the interview is that 4 to 5 percent of canon buyers buy additional lenses and that the other 95 percent just stick with whatever was in the kit that they bought. The math supports this view.


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2014)

dilbert said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I'm not sure what your reading, but that's in line with what I am saying. I'm saying that 70% or more of people never use anything but the kit lens. I'm saying that 30% of people probably have at least one other lens, and that the 4-5% (which, out of 70 million DSLRs sold in, what, the last decade, is still 3.5 MILLION PEOPLE) are buying most of the additional new lenses from Canon. 

If 70% of Canon DSLR owners don't buy another lens, that means nearly 50 million people are running around with kit lenses. So of course the primary lens your going to see attached to Canon DSLRs is kit lenses.


----------



## crashpc (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, That decades old 18Mpx sensor made it to the lowest model available. There must be something better, and I expect nothing lower than 22+Mpx full color sensor with advanced capabilities of dual pixel technology. The question is do I expect it blindly and will we get it before christmas?


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jul 24, 2014)

henrywang said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


...
I count it, but maybe they just consider it a repackaging of the 550D/T2i...


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I think that the interpretation of the interview is that 4 to 5 percent of canon buyers buy additional lenses and that the other 95 percent just stick with whatever was in the kit that they bought. The math supports this view.



That's my interpretation as well. Honestly, I would have expected it to be higher, but then it just shows how abnormal (in so, so many ways) forum readers are. 

Of course it fits in nicely with my personal theory – which is that one of Canon's strategies for the mature DSLR market is to pivot from selling one DSLR each to lots of people to instead start selling lots of cameras and lenses to fewer people.

Makes sense. With the world's largest installed base of DSLR owners, and in a saturated market where the cost of capturing new customers is growing, they are likely to be focused more and more on up-selling existing customers.

If I'm reading the interview correctly, they believe an inexpensive ultra-wide lens for APS-C buyers is one way to reignite/revive interest among Rebel owners and get them using their cameras in new ways. Pretty clever really.

That's one reason I've been saying the 7DII is likely to be 24 mp or more. Canon doesn't want an APS-C body to compete with the 6D or 5DIII, they want a body that complements their full frame offerings, so we all feel the need to own two bodies – if you want reach and high resolution, you need an APS-C body and if you want low-light performance and low noise you need a full-frame body. 

With the right mix, they have the potential to significantly increase their sales of DSLR bodies even if the customer base remains stagnant.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> no news here: "we look forward to the advent of high-resolution model of the EOS". We are all looking forward to that. This poor guy works for Canon and he is looking forward to the same thing we are.



Pretty much my thoughts. 

This guy is a lens designer. Naturally, he wants to and tries to design lenses with the maximum resolution possible. A lens designed today needs to stay current for 10-15 years or more. Must be a real challenge. 

I got the feeling from the interview (and I readily admit I found it very difficult to comprehend the machine translation) that this wasn't a prediction, but rather just an indication that the lens designers are trying to keep pace with sensor improvements.

I don't know how long it takes to design a new lens, but I would expect that they start working on new and improved designs years in advance of new sensor developments.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 24, 2014)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > SwampYankee said:
> ...


Exactly!
Everyone knows that a high megapixel Nikon is the devil's spawn, while a high megapixel Canon will be a godsend.....


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2014)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > SwampYankee said:
> ...



These comments perplexed me until I noticed the author.

Just to reiterate, I think few of us actually oppose the prospect of high MP sensors. In fact, I'd say most of us do look forward to them. The nuance here is that we know that all great features have trade-offs. I'd be happy to have a very high MP camera, so long as IQ (at all ISOs) doesn't suffer, and I have lenses that can take advantage of it, and frame-rate can keep up, and I can afford a computer to process the images at a reasonable speed, etc. Eventually this will happen.

Trade-offs, it's all about trade-offs.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd prefer 24MP and 6fps and more DR over 50MP and 3-5fps and same DR without question.

Although I'd prefer 40MP, 6fps, and more DR and CRISP non-waxy works 4k video and 2k raw video, even more without question ;D ;D.

(and my last suggestion there really is not unreasonable in any way!

The D810 already does 36MP at 6fps and has tons of DR.

The 5D3 already does 2k raw video with a hack.

Lotsa stuff will do 4k soon and some already does, so for those saying I'm dreaming, well I should not be and don't forget this next camera has to look in a few years still too, if anything my dream is almost conservative at this point so go away Canon apologists who are saying anything more than the same DR, 30MP and 2k compressed video is enough!)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 24, 2014)

Rick said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike many Google translations, this one is a bit more readable...
> ...



hah, good catch and guess surmising


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



yeah I guess that could be


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 24, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> no news here: "we look forward to the advent of high-resolution model of the EOS". We are all looking forward to that. This poor guy works for Canon and he is looking forward to the same thing we are. I'm looking forward to Christmas too. The only difference is I know Christmas is coming.....this year.



And we all know that Christmas only comes once a year....
(unless you are Denise Richards in a 007 movie featuring some bad dialogue .)


----------



## sanj (Jul 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



WELL SAID!!


----------



## zim (Jul 24, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Nope you were right the first time it does imply the opposite, 95% do buy an additional lens. Doubt that would include second hand but may include third party. Maybe they are all 50 1.8s and 40 stm's ;D 
It's an interesting little snippet, probably nothing more than some simplistic maths division by marketing but if it is a properly researched stat it is very impressive


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 24, 2014)

jrista said:


> Another thing I'd bet is, Canon only accounts for new lenses other than the kit bought. I am quite certain that more than 5% of DSLR buyers also buy other lenses, but I think there is a very significant market for used lenses. I'd be willing to bet that at least 30% of Canon DSLR owners buy another lens, and the majority of them buy one used.



And even if your average enthusiast has lets say 5 or 6 lenses, the same person will also buy multiple bodies over time while the lenses are used over a longer timeframe. That dillutes the ratio towards that 1.5 lenses per body.
Then one should factor 3rd party lenses in; how would Canon account for lets say a 5D3 with Tamrons 24-70/70-200 and Sigmas f/1.4 primes? A quite reasonable setup that looks like an expensive doorstopper from the isolated sales/registration numbers.


----------



## JPCanonUser (Jul 24, 2014)

The line says that 4-5% _dont_ buy lenses other than the kit lens.


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd like a 35mm sensor with bigger pixels rather than more of them.


----------



## M_S (Jul 24, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> I'd prefer 24MP and 6fps and more DR over 50MP and 3-5fps and same DR without question.
> 
> Although I'd prefer 40MP, 6fps, and more DR and CRISP non-waxy works 4k video and 2k raw video, even more without question ;D ;D.
> 
> ...



Video:
They have to beat the Sony 7s in regard to low light for now, or that camera will bind some customers for the body. I am thinking in buying one myself at the moment, although I have just bought a 5D Mark 3. Raw would be nice as this is at least possible, 100fps or 120fps would be very welcome in the video department for HD for slow motion work native in HD and not that upscaling from 720p, 4K in 25fps or 30fps. C-Log for grading possibilities and some stuff like zebras and focus peaking whilst recording, Pro Res codec, clear HDMI out from the start....So much stuff to improve upon video-wise.....And if all that would be in that camera for under 3600$, this would be a killer camera.

Stills: Better DR, Pixelcount is OK on the Mark 3, maybe 26 MP for kicks. Very nice to handle in post and cf card wise. I don't need 36 MP at this moment. Improved fps when battery grip is attached (8fps). GPS and Wifi on board. Ethernet-connector on the battery grip.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2014)

JPCanonUser said:


> The line says that 4-5% _dont_ buy lenses other than the kit lens.



Which line? The one in the original Japanese, or the one in the poor machine-translation of the original? :

70 million cameras, 100 million lenses – 1.43 lenses/body isn't consistent with 95% of people buying additional lenses.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 24, 2014)

dilbert said:


> That leaves 33,500,000 lenses which were not bought with the camera.



Minus the lenses that go into two lens kits.
Those would fit the "does not buy additional lenses"-criterion, and make the whole idea more plausible.
Thats if you want to take the whole statement overly literal, considering that no timeframe is stated and consumer behavior might well have undergone fluctuations during the time EF is around.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 24, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JPCanonUser said:
> ...



once again....

I remember reading somewhere that about 30 percent of kits sold had two lenses. If that's true then 70M cameras sold means 91M lenses. If 5 percent of those people buy just 1 extra lens, that's another 3.5 million lenses... or 94.5 million lenses. if those 5 percent of Canon users average 2.6 lenses each, then that gives us the 100M lenses sold number.


----------



## MLfan3 (Jul 24, 2014)

honestly, I am very worried about the quality of read noise and final IQ of this sensor since the low mp sensor of Canon's best such as the one used in the 1DX or the 5D3 is already that bad.

if increasing the pixel density means more noise at pixel level , I do not want it.
I think the current best FF sensor is the Sony 24.3 used in the NORMAL A7.

it is the best balance of great low ISO DR and high ISO quality we can get for now.
I like the D810 sensor too but it is not much better than the D800E or the A7R, in fact , I found them all the same in practice. In lab, the D810 might be a touch better in DR and color depth, but not as good as the D800E in lowlight.

But this small minor difference in DXO test suggests that the real life IQ of the all current 36mp sensors are the same or very very identical.
I hope Canon would focus on serious new gen sensor not a just high resolution Bayer out to be already dated kind of junk.
The 36mp sensor in the D8xx is very overrated imho(as a long time Nikon user).


----------



## MLfan3 (Jul 24, 2014)

oh one more thing to add, I or I think many people here want a FF mirrorless that pros can take seriously.

hope Canon will listen to us and design some really nice hybrid FF camera something like FF version of near almost perfect Panasonic GH4.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2014)

Let's stop obsessing over trees (especially since they are machine-translated, massively garbled trees) and look at the forest for a minute. 

The point is that very few DSLR buyers ever go on to buy another lens other than what came with their camera. Canon's new 10-18 STM lens is an effort by the company to entice those one-lens one-body owners to actually take the lens off the camera and play with an ultra-wide to wide lens. 

It's a smart and innovative strategy to deal with a market that has become saturated. 

The really interesting thing here should be that Canon is innovating on several fronts while their competitors seem to be stuck in the same old ruts. 

They are kicking the competitions' collective rears in the full frame market with both the 5DIII and the 6D; the SL1 is the only DSLR of its kind available; their cinema line is unique and highly successful; they continue to produce and release some of the best lenses in the market and they are making a big move in the high growth security market to name just a few areas. 

For five years they've had to industry leading APS-C body in the 7D and in a little over a month we'll see what the next generation of that camera is like – which will help us see where they believe the market is heading.

People on this forum constantly gripe about Canon, but an interview like this (even as garbled and confusing as it may be) is just one more reminder that they know a heck of a lot more about their customers than anyone here ever will.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Let's stop obsessing over trees (especially since they are machine-translated, massively garbled trees) and look at the forest for a minute.
> 
> The point is that very few DSLR buyers ever go on to buy another lens other than what came with their camera. Canon's new 10-18 STM lens is an effort by the company to entice those one-lens one-body owners to actually take the lens off the camera and play with an ultra-wide to wide lens.
> 
> ...



But...but...the DR, man...you're completely ignoring the DReaded DR issue!!!


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> But...but...the DR, man...you're completely ignoring the DReaded DR issue!!!



I struggle with DR all the time at high ISO. I've never had a situation where Canon's base ISO DR was insufficient AND a couple more stops would have made it sufficient. I've had one situation where 20 more stops would have made it sufficient, but I don't think even the lenses can support that much DR.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 24, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Does this mean that only 4-5% of buyers purchase a second lens?



Yay, I'm in the 4-5%  Not sure if this counts as a "lens," but I have a 1.4 teleconverter coming in today from Canon.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> JPCanonUser said:
> 
> 
> > The line says that 4-5% _dont_ buy lenses other than the kit lens.
> ...



Actually, it is consistent. The bad machine translation didn't say that 95% of cameras get a second lens, but rather that 95% of users do (or don't). If a user buys a camera with a kit lens, then buys a second lens, then buys a second camera and a third lens, that person is at 1.5 lenses per body, which is pretty close to 1.43. The user has bought non-kit lenses, but still averages less than two lenses per body.

Most users don't replace their glass as often as they replace their camera bodies. More to the point, most people upgrade their lenses when they move to full-frame, but otherwise keep using whatever lens they got to begin with unless they have a specific reason to do otherwise (e.g. wanting more zoom range in a walk-around lens). But they often do add another lens for more reach or for a wider wide-angle.

That said, it would not surprise me if 95% of users don't have any lenses other than the kit lens. In fact, it seems pretty likely. My point is that comparing the camera and lens sales don't get you any closer to knowing whether this is true or not unless you assume that one user ≊ one camera body.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 24, 2014)

Since the 100M and 70M numbers everyone is quoting goes back to the original EOS 650 in 1987, don't you think the market research and customer habits have changed, and the 95/5% being quoted is accurate for today's market?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 24, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But...but...the DR, man...you're completely ignoring the DReaded DR issue!!!
> ...



On a sunny day just aim your camera out the back door at the woods and you will instantly find a case where the current DR is not enough but Exmor would be enough. And from there you realize that tons of shots dealing with forests will be the same scenario.


----------



## racebit (Jul 24, 2014)

wockawocka said:


> I'd like a 35mm sensor with bigger pixels rather than more of them.


+1
At very least not go past 20Mp.
Although some time in the future, not sure how many years away, that will be a non-issue, as sensors will be able to bin without any disadvantages, so pixel size can be chosen for each image. But till then, we need big pixels.


----------



## JPCanonUser (Jul 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> JPCanonUser said:
> 
> 
> > The line says that 4-5% _dont_ buy lenses other than the kit lens.
> ...



Sorry I should have been more specific. The original Japanese says that. I didnt read the entire article so I dont know the context, but the one line people are referring to says that.


----------



## JPCanonUser (Jul 25, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JPCanonUser said:
> ...



Thats right! It says 4-5% of users dont buy another lens other than the kit lens.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 25, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



While I never visit the woods, I doubt that since I have taken pictures of trees inside a hotel with a glass ceiling, and was able to correctlyexpose the directly sunlit ceiling windows and the underside of trees that were far from the windows and under bridges.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 25, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But...but...the DR, man...you're completely ignoring the DReaded DR issue!!!
> ...


agreed in principal 

I can't say that I have never seen a case where a stop or two more DR would have solved all problems, but it certainly would not have hurt. Very often it would be quite nice to have.

I also can't say that I have hit conditions where 20 stops would have been sufficient....

But I can say that I regularly hit cases where 5 stops more DR would be needed....

The worst case I have hit so far (this year) was when exposing for the dark areas it was F2.8, 1/25 sec, ISO6400 and for the bright areas F6.3, 1/640 sec, ISO160. That's 12 1/3 stops, a far cry from 20 stops, but no way would an extra stop or two of DR made any significant difference.


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 27, 2014)

> A few days ago I featured a news originally reported by Canon Rumors. It was about an interview that DC.Watch (translated) had with some Canon representatives. Well, there was an error in the interpretation of the machine translated text.
> 
> The Canon reps never mentioned the possibility of a high-resolution camera. The error originated from the fact that the colors assigned to question and answer were not correct. In other words, the Google translator marked the question with the color of the answer. In reporting the interview, the question and the answer were confused, and the question was erroneously reported as the answer.
> 
> ...



http://www.canonwatch.com/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2014)

> So, there is no official mention of a high-resolution camera by Canon.



But Canon *must* respond to the D800/E and a7R. Canon must respond because (1) the 5DIII outsold the D800, and the a7R isn't really competitive in the relative sales numbers, and (2) Nikon responded by trying to boost sales with an incremental update and Sony responded by releasing a model with 1/3 the resolution. So everyone can see why Canon must deliver a high resolution sensor, right?!?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> > So, there is no official mention of a high-resolution camera by Canon.
> 
> 
> 
> But Canon *must* respond to the D800/E and a7R. Canon must respond because (1) the 5DIII outsold the D800, and the a7R isn't really competitive in the relative sales numbers, and (2) Nikon responded by trying to boost sales with an incremental update and Sony responded by releasing a model with 1/3 the resolution. So everyone can see why Canon must deliver a high resolution sensor, right?!?



I wonder if it would be possible to make the 1DX2 as a 60 megapixel camera and run it in "crop mode" where it uses the central part of the sensor for reach, "full mode" for those monstrously large files, and "bin mode" where a 2X2 bin would give you a 15Mpixel camera with good low light performance, or even a 3X3 bin mode for a 7Mpixel camera with really good low light performance. ?


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > > So, there is no official mention of a high-resolution camera by Canon.
> ...



I think they need to take advantage of the fact that the amount of information you get from each pixel effectively decreases as the pixel density increases. Most of the photo won't have high-resolution components with any real intensity, so it ought to be possible to come up with a hybrid compression scheme that reflects this reality and nets you lots of compression losslessly. I'm just not sure what that compression scheme would look like.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 27, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Most of the photo won't have high-resolution components with any real intensity, so it ought to be possible to come up with a hybrid compression scheme that reflects this reality and nets you lots of compression losslessly. I'm just not sure what that compression scheme would look like.



Thats what Sony does with the A7r.
Basically: save the average of a block, and for each pixel in there you store the difference to said avaerage. The difference can use a smaller range of values and thus fewer bits to represent them. 
Almost advanced idea: first find out whether or not that will lead to an actual loss of information and flag the block either as standard or compressed.
And important: communicate what happens, otherwise you'll have the cooked raw stigma.


----------



## MLfan3 (Aug 21, 2014)

I was very busy and could not write anything online these days, but I think as we can all see it , not many people actually want a high resolution D-SLRs like the D800 and D810.
I think if many many want it then why Canon , Sony,etc do not release such a camera?
Why is Nikon suffering from recent financial crisis ?

Those who want high resolution bodies should get the A7R or MFDB, I have the A7R and now replaced my D800E and returned the D810 for another A7R.

IMHO, the5D3 and 6D are pretty recent event cameras, and for landscapes and set up location works we do not really need D-SLR type of AF, so the A7R makes more sense for this type of works than the Nikon D810 or possible Canon high resolution EOS body.

I think we tend to think what we want is what the market want, but it is obviously not correct. If the market really wanted the D800E type of camera, then why did it not sell well?
Those who really need high resolution sensor, already got MFDB or rent them time to time like we all do.
Just upping mp in the same sensor size with the same old sony canon type of sensor tech does not improve over all IQ in real life(only at DXO lab)


----------



## MLfan3 (Aug 21, 2014)

MLfan3 said:


> I was very busy and could not write anything online these days, but I think as we all see it , not many people actually want a high resolution D-SLRs like the D800 and D810.
> if many many want it then why Canon , Sony,etc do not release such a camera?
> Why is only Nikon with the D810 suffering from recent financial crisis ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nitroman (Aug 26, 2014)

Any more news on this high megapixel full frame camera ? 

What is expected resolution in MP ?

Is it likely to be announced at Photokina 2014 ?

If so, when will it realistically be available to buy ?

I've waited years to replace my Canon 1Ds3 with a significant upgrade and almost given up hope ... we have waited long enough surely !?! And i'm heavily invested into Canon glass so no i'm not jumping ship to Nikon (yet!) 

Canon, please stop keeping us in the dark ...


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 26, 2014)

Nitroman said:


> Any more news on this high megapixel full frame camera ?
> 
> What is expected resolution in MP ?
> 
> ...



i guess it´s just made up rumors to keep the rumor sites alive. 

i would be really suprised when canon shows a camera with more than 24MP at photokina.


----------



## Gert Arijs (Aug 26, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to make the 1DX2 as a 60 megapixel camera and run it in "crop mode" where it uses the central part of the sensor for reach, "full mode" for those monstrously large files, and "bin mode" where a 2X2 bin would give you a 15Mpixel camera with good low light performance, or even a 3X3 bin mode for a 7Mpixel camera with really good low light performance. ?


I _really_ like that.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 26, 2014)

Nitroman said:


> Any more news on this high megapixel full frame camera ?
> 
> What is expected resolution in MP ?
> 
> ...



I think the best you could hope for would be a development announcement rather than an actual release.


----------

